# Nausea and Anxiety



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

I've found I am getting constant nausea and it's causing me to be anxious, and causing more nausea. I don't want to go out anywhere and I can tell I'm getting like how I was 2 years ago when I first started getting IBS symptoms.I'm going to my doctor tomorrow. I'm already on 10mg of cipralex/lexapro and don't know what else to do....any ideas?thanks! xoxo


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i got cyclizine for nausea from my doctor yesterday. still think i need something for the anxiety...xxxx


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I take Pepto every 1/2 hour for nausea and I also try to rest as much as possible w/ pillows propped up. I get indigestion really bad that lasts a long time.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

I didn't fine pepto helped much...it made my stools black but that was about it!


----------

